# South Korea Elects First Female President



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

So, it looks like Park Geun-Hye will be South Korea's next president. Very interestingly, she is the daughter of Park Chung Hee, a former president who was a pretty brutal dictator but also established the framework for South Korea's remarkable economic growth. She will likely be a lot tougher than outgoing 'mouse' Lee.

Interesting stuff.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 19, 2012)

I hope the the South will join the North soon. The socially decadence in South Korea can be stopped.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

Not gonna happen. And you're an idiot, Dieter.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 19, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> I hope the the South will join the North soon. The socially decadence in South Korea can be stopped.



You are a fucking idiot.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 19, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> So, it looks like Park Geun-Hye will be South Korea's next president. Very interestingly, she is the daughter of Park Chung Hee, a former president who was a pretty brutal dictator but also established the framework for South Korea's remarkable economic growth. She will likely be a lot tougher than outgoing 'mouse' Lee.
> 
> Interesting stuff.



That is pretty cool.


----------



## mjollnir (Dec 19, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> I hope the the South will join the North soon. The socially decadence in South Korea can be stopped.



Please be less stupid.

Oh, and lay off the bath salts.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 19, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> You are a fucking idiot.


Is that avatar you at an chewing out in the Oak Park Heights Correctional?


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 19, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > You are a fucking idiot.
> ...



No thats the guy thats fucking your girlfriend in her throat as we speak.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > So, it looks like Park Geun-Hye will be South Korea's next president. Very interestingly, she is the daughter of Park Chung Hee, a former president who was a pretty brutal dictator but also established the framework for South Korea's remarkable economic growth. She will likely be a lot tougher than outgoing 'mouse' Lee.
> ...




Her old man was assassinated back in the 70s, so I guess she's hoping not everything runs in the family.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 19, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> No thats the guy thats fucking your girlfriend in her throat as we speak.


Watch you language, scum.


----------



## Colin (Dec 19, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> I hope the the South will join the North soon. The socially decadence in South Korea can be stopped.



The fact that your anal cavity has been grafted to your gob demonstrates just why joining south with north will never work.


----------



## Colin (Dec 19, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > You are a fucking idiot.
> ...



No need to ask who that is in your avatar.


----------



## martybegan (Dec 19, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > No thats the guy thats fucking your girlfriend in her throat as we speak.
> ...



So sorry. How about "go impale yourself anally with a rusty AIDS's covered tire iron?"

Better?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 19, 2012)

What are you guys arguing for? The North and South have been talking about about reunification for decades.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 19, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > No thats the guy thats fucking your girlfriend in her throat as we speak.
> ...



I will post whatever I damn well please bitch.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> What are you guys arguing for? The North and South have been talking about about reunification for decades.



Talking. Not gonna happen until the regime in the North collapses.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 19, 2012)

The South Koreans aren't going to give up what they have to live under the boot of Lil Kims son.


----------



## martybegan (Dec 19, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > What are you guys arguing for? The North and South have been talking about about reunification for decades.
> ...



I think the South is terrifed that the North is eventually going to collapse, and they will be stuck fixing the giant mess that results. 

It will make the German Reunification look like a cake walk.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

martybegan said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...




You hit the nail right on the head.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 19, 2012)

Thats the same reason the Chinese don't want the North to fall either, refugees will be coming over in droves.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 19, 2012)

martybegan said:


> I think the South is terrifed that the North is eventually going to collapse, and they will be stuck fixing the giant mess that results.
> 
> It will make the German Reunification look like a cake walk.


The East German economy was destroyed after the reunification and the area of the former GDR has still not the economical power the GDR had and probably will never have.

The North is not going to collapse by the way.


----------



## martybegan (Dec 19, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > I think the South is terrifed that the North is eventually going to collapse, and they will be stuck fixing the giant mess that results.
> ...



Lol.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 19, 2012)

martybegan said:


> Lol.


The republic was the most industrialized country in Eastern Europe, with over half of its GNP generated by the industrial sector.



growth of labour productivity:
1969 - 73: 23%
1973 - 77: 20%
1977 - 81: 16%
1981 - 85: 17%

Exports (to western countries,USD):
1975: 10,088,000,000
1980: 17,312,000,000
1981: 19,858,000,000
1982: 21,743,000,000
1983: 23,793,000,000
1984: 24,836,000,000
1985: 25,268,000,000
1986: 27,729,000,000
1987: 29,871,000,000
1988: 30,672,000,000

VEB Carl Zeiss Jena 1978 (VEB means people owned company):







GDR 32 Bit CPU:






Usage of nuclear energy 1980:
1. France
2. West Germany
3. GDR (12.1%)
4. Japan

Urban population as percantage 1980:
USA: 77%
GDR: 77%

Life expectancy 1980 (years):
USA: 74
GDR: 72

GDP-growth 1970 - 1980:
FRG (West Germany): 129,1 %
GDR (East Germany): 147,9 %

GDP-growth 1980 - 1989:
FRG: 117,7 %
GDR: 127,7 %


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

What a sad old wannabe commie...


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 20, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> What a sad old wannabe commie...


Where are your arguments? Talking about the North about to collapse. Which countries are going down these days?


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 20, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > What a sad old wannabe commie...
> ...



Umm, quite a few you fuck sack.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 20, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > What a sad old wannabe commie...
> ...



Don't let your love of dictators and hatred of freedom blind you to the obvious. Put down the pom-poms and take a look at what a basket-case North Korea is in almost every way. It would have collapsed long before now if not for all the aid that it has received from the US and its neighbors.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 20, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Don't let your love of dictators and hatred of freedom blind you to the obvious. Put down the pom-poms and take a look at what a basket-case North Korea is in almost every way. It would have collapsed long before now if not for all the aid that it has received from the US and its neighbors.


We know that if NK would get no food, it would have to take it the hard way. And we know, that if we would not ban them from the international community, they would not need any aid.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 20, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> We know that if NK would get no food, it would have to take it the hard way. .




"Take it the hard way" from whom?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 20, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> And we know, that if we would not ban them from the international community, they would not need any aid.




That is, of course, nonsense. Their people have suffered starvation due to the corrupt and incompetent regime that rules them by an insane and completely discredited ideology. They are alienated from the international community due to their own evil deeds.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 20, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > And we know, that if we would not ban them from the international community, they would not need any aid.
> ...


You don´t know anything about Korea. Korea is very mountainous and offers few space for agriculture. And Korea has a high population density. Japan too. Japan and South Korea are dependent on food imports. This applies to North Korea too.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 20, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





More than you will EVER know, you idiotic old wannabe commie.


Japan and South Korea are more than capable of food self-sufficiency (both with much higher population density than North Korea). They abandoned that as a national goal because both are modern, mature economies and can import the components of a varied and often changing diet more cheaply than relying on domestic production of certain foods - of course. I would explain to you how changing demographics also plays into this, but you are clearly too stupid to grasp the concept. North Korea on the other hand, has seen upwards of a million of its people starve to death just since 1990, sometimes resorting to canabalism, and are physically shrinking all due to the inept and shamelessly corrupt regime abusing those very people. 

Give it up, fool. History has long since passed you by and it ain't comin' back around again to pick you up.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 20, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> More than you will EVER know, you idiotic old wannabe commie.
> 
> 
> Japan and South Korea are more than capable of food self-sufficiency (both with much higher population density than North Korea). They abandoned that as a national goal because both are modern, mature economies and can import the components of a varied and often changing diet more cheaply than relying on domestic production of certain foods - of course. I would explain to you how changing demographics also plays into this, but you are clearly too stupid to grasp the concept. North Korea on the other hand, has seen upwards of a million of its people starve to death, sometimes resorting to canabalism, and are physically shrinking all due to the inept and shamelessly corrupt regime abusing those very people.
> ...


You just eat your propaganda. North Korea´s population does not shrink and never did.
Demographics of North Korea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Toro (Dec 20, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > What are you guys arguing for? The North and South have been talking about about reunification for decades.
> ...



Drug smuggling and money laundering are big industries in the North.

And by "big," I mean really small for any other nation, if you can call them a "nation" as opposed to a "lunatic asylum."


----------



## Toro (Dec 20, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > More than you will EVER know, you idiotic old wannabe commie.
> ...



One person, Helga.

Well done.


----------



## Toro (Dec 20, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



The difference is that the South can pay for their food imports, as opposed to firing a "rocket" into the sea every time they need food from the West.


----------



## elvis (Dec 20, 2012)

Is her name Kim?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 20, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > More than you will EVER know, you idiotic old wannabe commie.
> ...





Pay attention, Dieter. I said physically shrinking. 

Generation of North Koreans &#8216;stunted and malnourished&#8217;


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 20, 2012)

BBC News - Are North Koreans really three inches shorter than South Koreans?


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 20, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Pay attention, Dieter. I said physically shrinking.
> 
> Generation of North Koreans stunted and malnourished


It´s propaganda anyway. If there is any shortage, it´s due to western isolation of the country. What a hypocrisy to point at them. But they will overcome that times and break free from the western stranglehold by developing everything self. What a great country.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 20, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Pay attention, Dieter. I said physically shrinking.
> ...




How much do you have to drink each night to quiet the screams in your head that East Germany isn't coming back, Dieter?



Go to North Korea, Dieter. Teach them to dance, and offer to serve the regime in any (you know what I mean) way you can. Don't bother buying a return ticket, Dieter. And don't bring your monkey for it shall be eaten or executed as suspiciously more intelligent than you or anyone in that hell-hole. 

Juche has failed for them and for you, Dieter.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 20, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> How much do you have to drink each night to quiet the screams in your head that East Germany isn't coming back, Dieter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Average IQ by Country

And hell, don´t want to be in front of them...


----------



## Connery (Dec 20, 2012)

I find the new president's approach interesting, "she will resume political dialogue and provide some sort of humanitarian aid. She also plans to restore some small-scale economic projects and cultural exchanges"

However, for more substantial involvement she insists that North Korea start to dismantle their nuclear weapons. I do not believe they will do this and she may fail in this regard.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 20, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > How much do you have to drink each night to quiet the screams in your head that East Germany isn't coming back, Dieter?
> ...




What do you think that asterix is for, Dieter?  


Guess what one of the effects of severe malnutrition is, Dieter?


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 21, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Guess what one of the effects of severe malnutrition is, Dieter?


A high IQ?


----------



## Colin (Dec 21, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Pay attention, Dieter. I said physically shrinking.
> ...



So when will you be moving there?


----------



## Colin (Dec 21, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > How much do you have to drink each night to quiet the screams in your head that East Germany isn't coming back, Dieter?
> ...



Interesting to note that Germany's average IQ is going down. See how you and your commie pals from the old east Germany have lowered standards!


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 21, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Guess what one of the effects of severe malnutrition is, Dieter?
> ...




Guess again, Dieter.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 21, 2012)

Colin said:


> Interesting to note that Germany's average IQ is going down. See how you and your commie pals from the old east Germany have lowered standards!



"While I am definitely no fan of the GDR, you have to give the former minister of Education Margot Honecker her dues: 1) I would give my right arm to have the same quality of school system as they had back then. (Not the content, mind you, but the system), When the first generation of young East German men had to join the army in 1990, their average IQ was 105. 10 years later - when they were a product of the unified German - and disastrous - school system - the average had fallen to 95. 2) My kids went to a kindergarten in a standardized East German kindergarten building (Which Margot H. had helped develop). It was not posh, but it was definitely well thought through - including the small siesta rooms, where their teachers could sit outside, relax - and still have an eye on the little sleepers..."

- Victor , Berlin, 24/1/2012 12:44
Marriage woes of East German president revealed in newly released secret documents | Mail Online


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 21, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > More than you will EVER know, you idiotic old wannabe commie.
> ...



If North Korea is so wonderful why aren't you living there?


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 21, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> If North Korea is so wonderful why aren't you living there?


I took the wrong plane and when I woke up I was in North Dakota. But North Dakota´s capital has such a nice name. Bismarck. So I decided to stay a while. But then I was shocked when I found out that there are no flights USA - North Korea. So I be stuck in Bismarck. But well, not bad here.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 21, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > If North Korea is so wonderful why aren't you living there?
> ...



Ok.


----------

